# Brake pads and rotors for 2002 VW GTI VR6???



## vele22 (May 18, 2008)

Any recommendation what brand should I use to replace my brake pads and rotors. Any good or bad experiences with Duralast pads and rotors?
TY


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

a lot of people like the PBR pads.
check out http://www.blackforestindustries.com -- they are in Cary, NC.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Just make sure you get OEM quality rotors (ATE, Brembo, Zimmerman...) not Chinese knockoff crap.


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

for the best braking a use mintex fast road. not sure if ye can get them over there. can be a bit noisy but copper grease will stop that


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Brake pads and rotors for 2002 VW GTI VR6??? (vele22)*

Just replaced rotors and pads, front and rear on my MKIV Jetta 1.8T ... Brembo plain rotors and PBR Metallic pads (every stock size)... got the whole lote from ECS for < $300.... (for some reason - their "kit" costs more than if you piece out the parts (rotors, pads) separately... Replaced them yesterday with a friend and have put about 100 miles on them so far to burnishe in... All I can say they work GREAT!!! Highly recommend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cheers


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Brake pads and rotors for 2002 VW GTI VR6??? (MI_canuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MI_canuck* »_Just replaced rotors and pads, front and rear on my MKIV Jetta 1.8T ... Brembo plain rotors and PBR Metallic pads (every stock size)... got the whole lote from ECS for < $300.... (for some reason - their "kit" costs more than if you piece out the parts (rotors, pads) separately... Replaced them yesterday with a friend and have put about 100 miles on them so far to burnishe in... All I can say they work GREAT!!! Highly recommend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cheers


I bought the exact same setup (brembo OE and PBR semi-metallic Metal Masters) from importrp.com. I also added the Tyrolsport bushings and I like it so far.
I noticed the exact same thing with ECS pricing and asked them. The difference is that the kit has free shipping. Bought separately with shipping added will cost more (rotors are heavy).


----------



## vele22 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Brake pads and rotors for 2002 VW GTI VR6??? (capsaicin)*

I decided to try Duralast. I bought Duralast front Rotors, and Duralast Gold front Brake Pads. I'll give them a try and see if they are any good. Total was $105.


----------



## bkbenjy (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Brake pads and rotors for 2002 VW GTI VR6??? (vele22)*

How are those duralast brake pads treating you? I also have a 2002 GTI that I want to change the brakes on.


----------

